# Surf Cart and Wheeleez



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

I've been wanting some of those giant tires on my surf cart but I wasn't sure whether you could put them on it. Has anyone ever been able to change out the tires on the beach carts like they sell at GB Bait and Tackle with the Wheeleez Polyurethane tires? I assume that you would have to change out the axle and bearings, right?


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

Nobody has done this?


----------



## hubbyandwife (Jan 2, 2011)

I think as long as the axle diameter is the same, and the axle is long enough , or you have spacers if needed...you should be alright. I have built one at home, and am in the process of building another. The wheels and axles I use are 5/8". Hope this helps. I'm selling for $125. They hold 48qt cooler, 4 rods, tackle box,bridge net, live bait box, and have a reversible handle for storage. I've used it on the beach and piers, works great.


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

Got a photo?


----------



## hubbyandwife (Jan 2, 2011)

I can send two from my phone. Send me a text to 384-9405 and I'll send you the two photos I have. One, ready for the kill, one empty. On the empty on, you will notice a round bait bucket which comes with the cart. I also built a box, next to the bait bucket for carrying pliers, gloves, flashlight, food, etc.


----------



## JDM (Oct 1, 2007)

*cart*

I sent a text to you requesting a pix also. 
Thanks


----------



## Nat-Light (Oct 9, 2007)

FishnGator said:


> I've been wanting some of those giant tires on my surf cart but I wasn't sure whether you could put them on it. Has anyone ever been able to change out the tires on the beach carts like they sell at GB Bait and Tackle with the Wheeleez Polyurethane tires? I assume that you would have to change out the axle and bearings, right?


I've done it. I made the investment a couple of years ago and have been very pleased with it. If need be, I can haul a 100 lbs of gear up and down the beach with ease. 

Here is my cart. I put the 16.5" Wheeleez on it. I found directions on the web- might have been on the wheeleez site or one of the sites that sells wheeleez products. When it's all said and done, if you do it right, you'll have 'bout $450 to $500 if you use all new stuff. You will need a new axle- I think it''s 1"- I went with aluminum. Don't scrimp on the hardware and buy good stainless hardware. The difference a new set of tires makes is night and day.


----------



## hubbyandwife (Jan 2, 2011)

$400-$500 ?? Someone is making a killing. I'm building carts out of steel and selling for $125. $100 if you supply the tires. Not as sexy, but probably more functional. Carries a 48qt cooler, standard sized tackle box, 4 rods, bridge net, and bait bucket. Even has a box to carry knife, flashlight, pliers, snacks, etc. It has a reversible handle for storage and knobbies, and comes with the live bait bucket.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

That is a rip off, you can get a cart with them wheels on it for cheaper than 400-500


----------



## Nat-Light (Oct 9, 2007)

Pinksnappercatcher said:


> That is a rip off, you can get a cart with them wheels on it for cheaper than 400-500


 I didn't say it was cheap or that is was the best and only solution. He asked if anybody had done it and I had. The tires, axle, and hardware will run you over $250 for the setup I have. What you ultimately decide to put them on will determine what the price is from there.


----------



## mehill10 (Oct 25, 2007)

Pinksnappercatcher said:


> That is a rip off, you can get a cart with them wheels on it for cheaper than 400-500


please tell me where you can get a alumium cart like Nat-Light has built cheaper?

that cart is about $230
the wheeleez wheel are 100 each= $ 200
the alummam axle is about $35
pins and washer to put it together are about $10
then YOu have shipping 

I just built one just like Nat lites But I used a 3/4 alumium axle the U-bolts the came with the cart will work with a 3/4 axle but you will have to buy 3/4 bearings for your new wheeleez wheels

I had a problem with the axle size because of the way I haul the cart to the beach using the cart caddy


----------



## mehill10 (Oct 25, 2007)

you can buy the cart with the wheeleez wheel 
and here is the link 

http://www.customcartsonline.com/fm.htm

$499 for the big one


----------

